# Where do you keep your puppies ?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have used a puppy pen also known as an xpen


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.chewy.com/frisco-dog-exercise-pen-step-through/dp/125048?utm_campaign=pr&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=display


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We used baby gates but I suppose Becky might be too small and just squeeze through (my mom's mini did when he was a pup). Can you put her in a bathroom or the laundry room?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> We used baby gates but I suppose Becky might be too small and just squeeze through (my mom's mini did when he was a pup). Can you put her in a bathroom or the laundry room?


I have a baby gate and started using it to close my living room. But even in the living room, she’s a handful, she squeezes behind the sofas, tries to eat electric cords and so forth.

I have a big wire crate, big enough for a german shepard. Would it be okay if I put it in my living room you think ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

that would probably work


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That should be fine as a short term confinement for a little mischief maker, no need to buy something if you already have a tool that will work.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Dechi said:


> I have a baby gate and started using it to close my living room. But even in the living room, she’s a handful, she squeezes behind the sofas, tries to eat electric cords and so forth.
> 
> I have a big wire crate, big enough for a german shepard. Would it be okay if I put it in my living room you think ?


That would definitely work!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I pin mine in the kitchen with a gat about 1.5 ft. tall and there are 2 entrances from my kitchen so they run from on to the other to watch me. If I am really busy or running late I will still put them there today. When I am not home they are there as well


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I had to crate Maizie for periods in the day in our family room. She was like Beckie, into everything, so I couldn't so much as shower without her being crated or babysat by a family member.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Puppies?!!! Aaaaack! 

Leave them where they are 'til they're two years old at least.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We brought the big crate upstairs in the living room. I was able to rest this afternoon (I have a chronic health condition so need to sleep during the day).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks just fine! I hope you had a good sleep.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

We had a crate in the bedroom for night time and then another one in the living room for when I "really needed to get something done" for about the first month (think: 15-30 min "time outs"). 

I also used a waist leash with Shae a lot and used it to tie her to furniture when I had stuff to do and couldn't hawk-eye watch her. She never complained, just wanted to be close to me, so was happy to be tethered to me, the stove, kitchen table or couch, depending on where I was. 

We had a baby gate at the basement stairs and then another babygate and blocker (sturdy bottom of a freezer box) at the two door frames for the living room. Shae was (still is, but less so) into everything, so she was only given free reign of a room when we were watching her like a hawk.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe lived in an exercise pen in the den until she was about 5 months old. 

I put down a couple of layers of plastic and covered them with a exercise pen mat. I had a top on the pen to 1) prevent climbing out and 2) prevent my reaching over the top to pick her up - since that encourages climbing out.

She had a crate inside the pen and a water bowl that was heavy enough not to tip over.

This was a very successful arrangement, but I sure was glad when she was old enough to be reliable in the house because the ex pen took up quite a bit of floor space in the den.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Johanna said:


> Zoe lived in an exercise pen in the den until she was about 5 months old.
> 
> I put down a couple of layers of plastic and covered them with a exercise pen mat. I had a top on the pen to 1) prevent climbing out and 2) prevent my reaching over the top to pick her up - since that encourages climbing out.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your dog was reliable at 5 months. Beckie isn’t there yet. Soon, I hope !


----------



## grjoga (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a 3 month old toy. When he's not out playing or I need some time to do stuff, I put him in his playpen. I found it on Amazon. He can still see through it but has all his toys and pad in it. Not very expensive and works great for a few breaks or a nap. You can also buy added sides to make it larger as they grow or need more room to play.


----------

